# Imac G5 20"  NOISY FAN, just arrived and FAULTY??



## antonioconte (Feb 15, 2005)

My imac 20" arrived today, straight out of the box and upon launch, the VERY LOUD fan kicks in almost from the word go.  I have a quicksilver G4 previously and I thought that was loud.  This is almost twice as loud.  It's kicking out so much air out of the vent at the top.  To top that, it won't accept disc one of the install so I can't even get started.  Plus when I do a shutdown, it shuts down but the LOUD FAN stays there and I have to force shutdown after about 5 mins.  Does this sound familiar.  I can't believe I got rid of a noisy G4 Quicksilver and now I've got something even more noisy!


----------



## HateEternal (Feb 15, 2005)

I experienced this with a few that we ordered and I had to setup, it stopped doing it after I installed all the updates. It also wouldn't turn off safely, if you selected shutdown or restart it would shut the screen off but just sit there with the fans blowing hard. This was resolved at the same time that the fan always on issue was.


----------



## antonioconte (Feb 15, 2005)

so Basically somehow I need to install all the software etc and the updates and it should go?


----------



## bobw (Feb 15, 2005)

If it doesn't, call Apple.


----------



## Alex (Feb 15, 2005)

I was at an Apple store recently, and someone brought in their iMac. The Genius said they were having some problems with fans running too fast and what not..

I'd call Apple/ visit the Apple Store.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, call ASAP Apple. If you are in US, 1-800-APL CARE.


----------



## antonioconte (Feb 15, 2005)

have just done that and they think it could be the power supply - they are will ing to replace.  In the meantime I have forced the machine to install CD and the fan is not there anymore on boot up from the CD???? WEIRD OR WHAT?


----------



## HateEternal (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats what I thought when I finished the software updates and it just shutoff. I at first thought it had something to do with the image I installed on it, I never booted to the preinstalled OS, just straight from the CD and imaged it, the fans kicked on durring the gray apple screen while booting from CD though.

I had it happen both to a 17" 1.8 GHz and a 20", both have been running fine since.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 16, 2005)

I have seen the same thing in desktop G5s, especially the dual 2Ghz models, the fans seem to stop oince you have installed 10.3.5.

However fan activity on my DDual 1.8Ghz had increased significantly since I upgraded to 10.3.8, has anyone else found this ?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2005)

Tommo said:
			
		

> I.However fan activity on my DDual 1.8Ghz had increased significantly since I upgraded to 10.3.8, has anyone else found this ?



No. A have the Rev A. D1.8 model. Over at MacFixIt they suggest moving your System Preferences->Energy Saver-Options tag and select Processor Performance. Move the tab to Highest. 

I have always run mine at this setting and have had no such fan problems. If I were you, I would re-install the 10.3.8 Combo update then as soon as it start up, launch Applications->Utilties->Disk Utility and Repair Permissions on the startup drive. If the fans are still blowing, look to see if you have the iShock drivers installed. They are playing havoc with 10.3.8. 

So if none of this helps, it maybe the power supply. Good luck.


----------



## antonioconte (Feb 16, 2005)

ok, some good pointers there.  thanks


----------



## fernando.alonso (Apr 20, 2005)

Tommo said:
			
		

> I have seen the same thing in desktop G5s, especially the dual 2Ghz models, the fans seem to stop oince you have installed 10.3.5.
> 
> However fan activity on my DDual 1.8Ghz had increased significantly since I upgraded to 10.3.8, has anyone else found this ?



...from the moment I start up the machine!!!

And sure wasn't the case when I first plugged after just bought...
...really strange, but I'm afraid it has something to do te the lastest update I did to X.3.8

...and now what? should I take the "risky X.3.9" and hope for a total crash?

...or would it slow down the noisy fan's?


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 20, 2005)

My Fans seemed to spin up a lot more after I isntalled 10.3.8, i put it into highest proc performance and that worked but my PSU started chirping, which is really annoying. After 10.3.9, I put it back to automatic and it is a lot better.


----------



## fernando.alonso (Apr 21, 2005)

> If the fans are still blowing, look to see if you have the iShock drivers installed. They are playing havoc with 10.3.8.



some changes to the "iShock" did slow iMac G5 fans... however the machine is not running as silence as when I just bought it..!
Does anybody knows what else could be conflicting with OSX.3.8?

Incredible that some 3rd party's stuff could set your machine to spin like madman!!!

(There's a new update at Macally to get te latest iShock driver)


----------



## iGreg (Jun 11, 2005)

I have an iMac G5, 1.8 GHz. The fan gets very loud with a lot of air blowing out the back on certain ocassions. Sometimes when I boot up from a utility CD, like DiskWarrior, or when playing certain games, like Tropico. The intensity varies based on the activity. Also, sometimes when I boot up from my external Lacie firewire drive. 

The game Tropico causes a steady noisy iMac, not the loudest it can get, but annoyingly loud. 

Essentially using any volume to boot from (other than the internal hard drive) causes noise, sometimes extemely loud, sometimes just annoyingly loud.

Compared to my iMac G4, the G5 is noisier. Its annoying enough that I have sometimes thought I would have been better off sticking with using a G4 iMac or buying Mini Mac.

The only hardware change made was that I had CompUSA boost my RAM from 512 to 1 GB by adding 512 MB chip.

I tested iMac G5 with Apple Hardware test CD and TechTool Pro 4. Both report that all the hardware is fine.

BTW, I have kept up with all updates.


----------

